# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Greqishtja E Lashte Dhe Shqipja

## Seminarist

Tannhauser


cfare ke per te na thene ndonje gje ne lidhje me ngjashmerine e fjaleve ne greqishten e vjeter me ato shqipe?

Kur pata filluar te studioj pak greqishten e vjeter, kam hasur ne fjalet


poneo; parakeo qe kane te njejtin kuptim me ato ne shqipen e sotme, punoj; flijoj (paraqes), sepse flijimi eshte nje dhurate qe qitet para, ose paraqitet.

----------


## tani_26

> Tannhauser
> 
> 
> cfare ke per te na thene ndonje gje ne lidhje me ngjashmerine e fjaleve ne greqishten e vjeter me ato shqipe?
> 
> Kur pata filluar te studioj pak greqishten e vjeter, kam hasur ne fjalet
> 
> 
> poneo; parakeo qe kane te njejtin kuptim me ato ne shqipen e sotme, punoj; flijoj (paraqes), sepse flijimi eshte nje dhurate qe qitet para, ose paraqitet.


Mos duhej ta titulloje temen, "GREQISHTJA E LASHTE DHE SHQIPJA''?

----------


## Tannhauser

> Tannhauser
> 
> 
> cfare ke per te na thene ndonje gje ne lidhje me ngjashmerine e fjaleve ne greqishten e vjeter me ato shqipe?
> 
> Kur pata filluar te studioj pak greqishten e vjeter, kam hasur ne fjalet
> 
> 
> poneo; parakeo qe kane te njejtin kuptim me ato ne shqipen e sotme, punoj; flijoj (paraqes), sepse flijimi eshte nje dhurate qe qitet para, ose paraqitet.


Perm mendimin tim ka dy shpjegime:
1. Fjalet kane te njejten rrenje (i.e)
2. Jane te huazuara nga greqishtja. Keshtu kuptohet edhe mos-evolucioni i ketyre fjaleve ne shqip. Kurse ne greqisht vrojtohen evolucion i fjaleve. Huazimet e shqipes nga greqishtja e vjeter dhe e re eshte nje fakt qe deshmon lashtesine e shqipes. para- eshte nje nga fjalet me te lashta greke (prothesis). Vazhdo ta studiosh greqishten e vjeter, nuk eshte ndonje hata e madhe, do gjesh dhe fjale te tjera qe ngjasin. Fjala poneo ka shume kuptime...

Lexo per me teper: Shaban Demiraj, Gjuha shqipe dhe historia e saj, USHT

----------


## Baptist

Hej cbehet ore shokeni. Te perdoret si argument kunderargumenti. Te merret si baze  etham-llogoisti Shabe Demiri

Ce nuke propozoni kete o, per medaljen per "merita te cquara te kombit"?

----------


## Qerim

> 2. Jane te huazuara nga greqishtja. Keshtu kuptohet edhe mos-evolucioni i ketyre fjaleve ne shqip. Kurse ne greqisht vrojtohen evolucion i fjaleve. Huazimet e shqipes nga greqishtja e vjeter dhe e re eshte nje fakt qe deshmon lashtesine e shqipes.


Nuk jane te huazuara nga greqishtja. Por jane fjale indo evropiane.I bie qe gjithe fjalet indoeuripiane  te jene huazuar nga greqishtja.Ne greqishtjen e re nuk vrojtohet evolucioni i fjaleve por shartimi dhe bastardimi i tyre, ndersa shqipja i ka ruajtur sic kane qene.

ps. Mendoj se keta studiuesit came nuk duhet te merren me histori.Duke qene se kane vuajtur shume nga historia ,ata nuk kane qetesine e duhur per te kryer studime  
 historike.

----------


## Tannhauser

> Nuk jane te huazuara nga greqishtja.


Provoje. Po gjete fjale me te njejten rrenje ne popuj te tjere i.e atehere eshte fjale i.e. 




> Ne greqishtjen e re nuk vrojtohet evolucioni i fjaleve por shartimi dhe bastardimi i tyre, ndersa shqipja i ka ruajtur sic kane qene.


Teori jote eshte kjo? Mos na be per te qeshur...

----------


## Hyllien

Vazhdon flet kodra mbas bregut pa referenca ti. Ta pret mendja qe ato pak fjale shqip-greqisht nuk i has ne asnje popull me rrenje IE, sepse shqipja nuk eshte IE edhe shkencerisht nuk ka per tu vertetuar kurre. Nese Greket dalin IE te rrofte civilizimi Grek se as 1 % nuk u ngelet per t'u dhene kredi duke filluar nga matematika e deri tek filozofia, se per te ndertuar as qe behet fjale...

Pastaj persa i perket IE-se nese ne fillojme e zevendesojme fjalen *nis* me fjalen *lancoj* apo traplliqe te tjera te ngjashme te gazetarise sone te menderosur ateher ajo esht tjeter gje. Ketu po flasim per shqipen e arberit jo per shqipen e turqizmave italianizmave dhe orientalizmave greke.

----------


## Qerim

> Provoje. Po gjete fjale me te njejten rrenje ne popuj te tjere i.e atehere eshte fjale i.e. 
> 
> 
> 
> Teori jote eshte kjo? Mos na be per te qeshur...


Tanhauser ki kujdes cfare thua ! A deshiron valle te behesh mekatar ? A nuk ke frike valle se ndonjehere fantazma e Akilit ose e Aleksandrit te Madh do te te shfaqen prane shtratit ??Nuk luhet me keto gjera .Qe fjala "pune" dhe "para" jane 100% shqip edhe bufi mund ta thote dhe nuk dua te merrem me ty me shpjegime qe prapseprape jam i sigurte se do ti kundershtosh.

----------


## Seminarist

Kjo ikone quhet Hodegetria






*Hodegetria* do te thote ajo qe te deften rrugen.


Kjo fjale a ju ngjan me ndonje fjale puro shqipe?


Hode-getria = Udhe-heqesja

Hode=Udhe

getria=heqesia

----------


## Seminarist

Keto fjale qe i kam sjelle ketu jane ato qe kam hasur vete. Me vone kam pare se poneo perdoret dhe ne librat e Aristidh Kolias, ndersa fjalen (foljen) parakeo = flijoj = parakes (paraqes), nuk e kam hasur askund ne shkrimet e tij.


Po ashtu, pjesezat mohuese ne greqishten e vjeter

uk = me shqipen e sotme 'nuk'

pasthirrmat o bobo, papapapa


Kur beja greqisht te vjeter, vetem une mund ti kuptoja natyrshem keto pasthirrma, e asnje nga te huajt e tjere.




Ne fakt parakeo qe dmth flijim = paraqes (ajo cka behet me dhuraten qe flijohet) = oferte (offer), ne gjuhen angleze.


Fjala oferte, shkon shume me fjalen paraqes, aq me teper me fjalen afer, afroj. Kane po te njejten nuance kuptimi, si dicka qe paraqitet dhe afrohet para atij te cilit i flijohet.

----------


## Tannhauser

> Vazhdon flet kodra mbas bregut pa referenca ti.


Une flas pa referenca? Hape fjalorin Lidell-Scott te shikosh kur permenden keto fjale per here te pare. 




> Tanhauser ki kujdes cfare thua ! A deshiron valle te behesh mekatar ? A nuk ke frike valle se ndonjehere fantazma e Akilit ose e Aleksandrit te Madh do te te shfaqen prane shtratit ??Nuk luhet me keto gjera .Qe fjala "pune" dhe "para" jane 100% shqip edhe bufi mund ta thote dhe nuk dua te merrem me ty me shpjegime qe prapseprape jam i sigurte se do ti kundershtosh.


Avash se na trembe. Skam pse tu kem frike grekeve grek jam edhe sikur te mesjellin dhurata (timeo danaos et dona ferentes).




> Nese Greket dalin IE te rrofte civilizimi Grek se as 1 % nuk u ngelet per t'u dhene kredi duke filluar nga matematika e deri tek filozofia, se per te ndertuar as qe behet fjale...


Ba? Pse keshtu? Pa mendohu te flasesh per 


> matematike


 dhe 


> filozofi


 me terma te tjera se keto jane greke...




> Hodegetria do te thote ajo qe te deften rrugen.
> 
> 
> Kjo fjale a ju ngjan me ndonje fjale puro shqipe?
> 
> 
> Hode-getria = Udhe-heqesja
> 
> Hode=Udhe
> ...


Ketu nuk ben asgje tjeter vecse na tregon nje huazim tjeter nga te fjaleve shqipe nga greqishtja. Para se ti thuash 'puro shqipe' hap ndonje fjalor etimologjik te shikosh si itregojne keto fjale linguistet shqiptare. Keto jane amatorizma....

Edhe nje gje tjeter fjala afer nuk eshte shqip por huazim nga latinishtja (affinare, affinis qe do te thote kufitar, fqinje).

Keshtu edhe fjala adhuroj mund te te duket puro shqipe po si mund te jete e tille kur kemi fjlaen latine adoremus dhe italishten adorare....

----------


## Tannhauser

Edhe nje tjeter fjala οδηγητρια eshte forme femerore e fjales οδηγητης (οδος+αγω). Pjesa e dyte αγω meqe di greqishte te vjeter c'do te thote? Kjo sipas teje u be ne shqip 'heq'? Ne baze te cilit ligj te linguistikes?

Fjala 'udheheq' eshte perkthim (gjale per fjale) i greqishtes 'οδηγω' si jane perkthimet 'atdhe' ndaj 'vaterland', 'armepushim' ndaj 'armistizio' (it) ose 'armistice' (frngj), 'asnjanes' nga fjala latine 'neutro' e plote te tjera.

----------


## Hyllien

E sigurte qe filozofi dhe matematike(kjo sikur vjen nga rrenja hipotetike protoindoeuropiane *men(mendoj-mesoj-mat)) jane terma greke? Cfare thote Sokrati per etimologjite ? He se ti je shkencetar dhe duhet ti dish permendesh keto gjera.

Ta thashe dhe nje here eshte ne interesin tend qe ta nxjerresh gjuhe jo IE greqishten se nuk te ngelet gje. Megjithate e kuptoj se shartimi rracor me 600.000 shqiptaret atje do doje rreth 500 vjet qe te zhduki rrenjet aziatike grekomoderne.

----------


## Tannhauser

> Cfare thote Sokrati per etimologjite


Pa na i thuaj ti (c'fare thote Platoni me budallalleqet e tij qe ia vinte ne goje te Sokratit) se une di c'ka thene...




> Ta thashe dhe nje here eshte ne interesin tend qe ta nxjerresh gjuhe jo IE greqishten se nuk te ngelet gje. Megjithate e kuptoj se shartimi rracor me 600.000 shqiptaret atje do doje rreth 500 vjet qe te zhduki rrenjet aziatike grekomoderne.


Po nese ata shqiptare behen greke c'ke per te thene?

----------


## Hyllien

Nese ti na tregon kush jane greket dhe nga e kane prejardhjen, cfare do te thote fjala "grackoi" e me the te thashe per mua le te behen. Megjithate un nuk do i mbaja per grek njerezit qe shkaterruan ate civilizim te lashte ne emer te dogmatizmit krishter, ose me sakte te interpretimit sipas qejfit te dogmave kishtare.

Do na e thuash cfare tha Sokrati apo jo ... lere Platon. Nese Sokrati do kishte shkrojtur nuk besoj do kishim keto probleme sonte persa i perket percaktimit helen/ilir.

----------


## Tannhauser

> Do na e thuash cfare tha Sokrati apo jo ... lere Platon. Nese Sokrati do kishte shkrojtur nuk besoj do kishim keto probleme sonte persa i perket percaktimit helen/ilir.


Lere Sokratin dhe meru me ndonje me serioz. C'tha Sokrati e ka shkruar Platoni (nuk jane te gjitha te thena te Sokratit).

Edhe per 'digammen' te kam thene ne teme tjeter edhe per 'greket'. Nuk do ri te ricicloj te njejtat gjera. Ne qofte se te intereson mund te shkruaj nje teme te tere per digammen por ketu jemi jashte teme.

----------


## Hyllien

Shkruje temen.

----------


## land

He brravo zoti oficer, Grek je, grek i vertete, nga ata qe kane treguar trimeri te jashtezakonshme, nga ata qe i kane dhene botes mbare heronj. Grek me llokume dhe me bakllava!
Po ca na thoni ketu more? Hec ta vdeksha he kafenejashqiptare.com!
Ja ta them une nese ata shqiptare pas 500 vjetesh do te behen greke(ta thashe me siper per veten tende...) Ta them une zoti tanhauser, qe dhe ata greke qe sot ti dhe larashet e athines i mbani per greke te paster, para me pak se 500 vjetesh kane qene shqiptare. Pra, dridhe si te duash zemra, do te dalesh se z'ben ne vetemohim. Vlen te permend ketu, para se gjithash, qe te ata "greket" te paster te Greqerise, te mos i perfshijme magjypte, evgjitet, arabet, armenet, turqit cifutet dhe mongolet.  Prandaj, Greqi=vendi ku jetojne greket, nderkohe qe greket jane perzjerje rracash nen cadren e kalbur te nje "kulture" dhe gjuhe pa emer. Shqiptaret, sa per qejfin e zoterise sate, jane rraca me e asimilueshme ne bote, se ne kontrast me greket e sotem apo me vellezerit e tyre sllavo-tartaro-mongole, nuk i plotesojne kushtet per nje trashesi intelektuale aq gjenuine. Po nuk je i vetmi qe ja fut kot, zemra, ja ku me ke dhe cyclon qe ta perjashton "greqishten" nga IE-ja. Cyclo, ka baza te tjera mbi te cilat vedoset perkatesia e nje gjuhe ne nje grup apo nje tjeter, e jo kultura apo mburrjet dhe rrahjet e gjoksit te popullit qe flet ate gjuhe. Kur klasifikohet esperantoja si gjuhe IE, pse te mos klasifikohet dhe greqishtja? Apo se na qenka ndonje shekull me e vjeter?
Keshtu, zoti fil, lexo edhe me mire, i dashur, se nuk i ke dale fundit, aq sa ke mesuar vetem po e perdor per te thene se ke lexuar, jo per ndonje gje tjeter.
Me permende fjalen "afer" me siper. Na e shpjegove dhe me bukur pale! Po nuk e di o derdimen se rrenjet e shqipes jane aq te vjetra saqe nuk po i gjendet mosha? Po ku ka afer, a derbardhe; ka rrenje AFR! Si AFRodit', qe dihet edhe nga bufat e kukumjackat se eshte me e lashte se latinishtja dhe se gereqerit e lashte qe e gjeten ne Dodone! Ca po na permend zotrote albanologe te famshem? Ku m'i ke emrat kesaj rradhe?(do nisesh te m'i permendesh tani, se per peshk kemi dale; ta shtrijme filispanjen derisa te keputet, -keshtu thua zotrote).
Po mire a derebardhe, te dha shkolle Enveri, te beri njeri, pse i le trute rrugeve? Po rri o derbardhe njeri; ndjeju grek sa te duash, nuk eshte gabim; po mos m'u bej tani injorant si greket, se le nam. Do na lini te lexojme ndonje teme rehat, apo do vazhdojme te lexojme te tilla giga me budallalleqe pafund? Ti mos kujto se le dy fshatare greke me goje hapur te kafeja ku vete pi uzon perdite zotrote dhe do vish te na i shesesh dhe neve; keto jane dengla dhe nuk te shkojne.

----------


## Tannhauser

Mire Britney, mire, me ate pastertine tende ik fshi ndonje hale te botes dhe leri greket. Histori te tille 'dru me pre' ik ta besh ne ndonje qe sdi, jo tek une! Do ri te mbush mendjen tende une, kur nuk do ta kuptosh? Mbushja mendjen pules se sqe koker misri, qe thote dhe populli (shqiptar)!

Cyclo, keto dite do ta kesh gati temen...

----------


## land

Po ti nuk ke asgje per te dhene more zoti historian! E vetmja gje qe marr vesh une nga shkrimet e tua eshte qe aspiron per t'u bere grek, dhe qe ke shume dengla. Po rri o i ngrate, se ky eshte forumi shqiptar, e jo forumi i inkuizicionit antigrek. Mos na bnej tani te hapim teme per te te treguar se cfare po aspiron te behesh megjithmend! Mos na trego tani dengla se kush jane greket, mos t'ja nisim asaj valleje tani, se do vazhdosh ta kercesh vetem.
Ti more zoti perkufizim i dijes, urtesise dhe zgjuarsise, nese na ke dale ketu ne forum per te gjetur prozelite, apo nese ke dale per te bere elenizata, dije se nuk po me habit fare. Per mua thjesht je nje dicka qe sapo ke zbuluar qe je(quan veten ti, se greke s'ka asgjekundi) grek, dhe vjen ketu te na  tregosh sa i lumtur je! Te thashe dhe njehere, te dha shkolle Enveri, e te beri njeri, - mos na trego instinktet primordiale tani.
Nese do te diskutosh per Greqine dhe lavdine e saj te madherishme, shko ne ndonje stacion apo forum greq, madje na bej ftese, se vij une. Aty ta shohim mire se kush jeni.
E dije zotrote qe neperka nuk ben veze por kelyshe?

----------

